# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Plodna voda ( dva puta procurila pa stalo)

## micica

Neznam kako bi nazvala temu,za 5 dana imam termin sinoc mi je na gacicama procurila plodna voda,i cijelu noc nista jutros kad sam se probudila isto znaci cijeli sloj gacica natopljen onako ko da je neko prolio vode, sinoc me bolila ledja,dosla jutros u bolnicu na pregled otvorena centimetar ,plodna voda blago mlijecna,kaze da me nece ostavljat  nego da ako sta bude dodjem ili za 5 dana na kontrolu plodne vode,kakva su vasa iskustva,mene nista ne boli niti mi vise curi.neznam sta bi mislila,sta je to bilo citala sam negdje da mozr bit pocetak poroda ako samo kratko curi plodna bez ikakvih bolova prije...ima li ko slicno iskustvo,i u kojem je vremenskom roku od toga bio porod..

----------


## nine

A ne znam meni je to za pravac u bolnicu i ne micanje iz iste, nadam se da će ti netko konkretnije odgovoriti.

----------


## sirius

Meni su plodni ovoji poceli lagano pucati prvi dan u podne, voda je bila bistra i bolila su me leda. Tokom dana sve je stalo.
tu noc oko 3 ujutro je pukao vodenjak puno jace i krenuli su trudovi . Oko 8 sam otisla u rodiliste, rodila u podne ( 24 sata od prvog pucanja plodnih ovoja). Nisam isla u rodilistedok nisu krenuli ozbiljni trudovi.

----------


## Beti3

micica, da li ti je liječnik na kontroli rekao da je to plodna voda? Jer, da je on bi te ostavio u rodilištu. To će prije biti sluzni čep.

----------


## micica

> micica, da li ti je liječnik na kontroli rekao da je to plodna voda? Jer, da je on bi te ostavio u rodilištu. To će prije biti sluzni čep.




aha znaci da bo to moglo biti prije nego sto mi je tremin ja osjecam tokom dana kontrakcije kao da cu dobit menstruaciju onako svaki par sati me uhvati neki blagi grc,

doktor mi nije rekao da li je to plodna voda jer je on nije vidio u kanalu da je vodenjak citav samo mi je to rekao,a imala sam kompresu pola sata dok sam cekala pregled kompresa suha tako da je obavijo vaginalni pregled i to mi rekao...isla sam prije vag.pregleda  na ctg sve je ok sa otkucajima...

----------


## micica

sluzni cep nije jer je meni bilo bista tekucina, kod prvog poroda mi je ispao sluzni cep tako da znam kako izgleda on je prozet krvlju i gust je...

----------


## maca papucarica

a da nije mokraća?

mislim da je plodna voda, nakon pola sata bi kompresa bila bar malo vlažna  :Unsure:

----------


## leonisa

meni je skoro 10 dana prije poroda lagano curila, gace mokre. dnevni ulozak mokar.
na uzv bila je mlijecna.
reko je da je to sve ok i da ne brinem.
onda je popodne ostavio trag i sluzni cep, nevecer je puko vodenjak, ispao sluzni cep, ujutro sam rodila.

ako joj lagano curi plodna voda, u terminu je, zasto bi trebala pravac u bolnicu?
pa i kad pukne vodenjak, ne mora odmah juriti u bolnicu, preporuca se u roku 24h, ako se ne varam.

----------


## micica

> meni je skoro 10 dana prije poroda lagano curila, gace mokre. dnevni ulozak mokar.
> na uzv bila je mlijecna.
> reko je da je to sve ok i da ne brinem.
> onda je popodne ostavio trag i sluzni cep, nevecer je puko vodenjak, ispao sluzni cep, ujutro sam rodila.
> 
> ako joj lagano curi plodna voda, u terminu je, zasto bi trebala pravac u bolnicu?
> pa i kad pukne vodenjak, ne mora odmah juriti u bolnicu, preporuca se u roku 24h, ako se ne varam.


ma mora se odmah ic kad procuri plodna voda mislim ono obilato da dijete ne ostane na suhome i radi infekcija...

ali meni je cudo sto mene bolucka svako par sati pa mi se cini da moram bit atento...ne mislim da cu docekat petak ovako a mozda i hocu..

----------


## sirius

> ma mora se odmah ic kad procuri plodna voda mislim ono obilato da dijete ne ostane na suhome i radi infekcija...
> 
> ali meni je cudo sto mene bolucka svako par sati pa mi se cini da moram bit atento...ne mislim da cu docekat petak ovako a mozda i hocu..


Dijete ne moze ostati na suhom jer se plodna voda obnavlja.

puknuti vodenjak sa bistrom plodnom vodom djeteta u terminu znaci da se mogu cekati trudovi. Koliko misljenja se razlikuju. U svakom slucaju ne treba juriti u bolnicu ako nema nekih drugih znakova da bi trebalo. Osim toga vodenjak nije balon , nego ima vise slojeva i ovoja koji mogu pomalo pucati ( tokom vise sati ili dana).

----------


## leonisa

x na sirius.

ja sam imala nekoliko izljeva.
prvi.
pa nakon 5 min drugi
pa nakon 10 min  od prvog treci (tu su poceli lagani trudovi)
pa nakon 3h od prvog cetvrti (tu su bili negdje na 7 ili 5 minuta)
pa nakon 12h od prvog peti kad sam osjetila poriv za tiskanje. nakon manje od pola sata sam rodila.

----------


## Mojca

Meni je u srijedu počelo curkati, ali tako malo da do subote nisam skužila da je to zbilja to.  Kad sam u subotu to prijavila u bolnici, napravili su test, potvrdili da je plodova voda, odmah su me hospitalizirali zbog ranije pozitivnog brisa na streptokok.

----------


## micica

hvala na odgovorima,pratim vas i dalje pa cemo vidjet sta ce bit nadam se da ce bit uskoro,brzo i bezbolno,ma samo da kratko trajeeee

----------


## Muma

Kad sam bila hospitalizirana prije cca 2 tjedna pričala sam s med. sestrom baš o tome. Rekla je da plodna voda može curiti i više dana prije nego žena rodi. Pri tome je mislila na žene koje su došle pa su ih hospitalizirali i nadzirali. Eto, drugo ne znam, ali znači da je to normalno.

----------


## micica

evo sad  mi pomalo izlazi sluzni cep...pa je to vjerojatno pocetak ...sad treba cekat

----------


## Mali Mimi

micica meni je počela curit voda i ispao taj sluzni čep i išla sam za bolnicu čim sam se istuširala i malo sredila, meni je tako dr. rekao da čim se desi jedno od tog pravac bolnica i tamo su me zadržali i inducirali porod nakon što trudovi nisu počeli niti 6 sati od pucanja vodenjaka...kažu da se ne smije dugo čekati zbog infekcije, ja bih na tvom mjestu išla u bolnicu

----------


## srecica

Micica, ako je voda bistra i osjecas bebu i ti se dobro osjecas, ne treba nikam juriti.
Otusiraj se i uzivaj s muzem u veceri <3 mozda vam se vec sutra poveca broj clanova <3

----------


## nine

ja sam pročitala da plodna voda nije bistra,nek me netko ispravi za ubuduće da znam, što je ok imati blago mliječnu plodnu vodu??

----------


## leonisa

da, mlijecna voda je znak da je voda zrela.

to nije isto ko i zamucena ili zelena.

ovo prvo je dobro, drugo je opasno.

----------


## micica

samo  da javim da je ono curenje bilo pocetak zavrsila u bolnici oko ponoca ,odveli me u radjaonu I cekali novo curenje plodne  rodila malu bublicu u 10:25 11.11. pozdrav svima

----------


## Ginger

Cestitam!
Jesu trudovi sami krenuli?

----------


## macaklinka?

Meni je lagano krenula curkati plodna voda i javila sam se odmah u bolnicu (jer su mi tako rekli). Zadržali su me odmah i rekli da je poželjno da rodim u roku od 12 zbog mogućnosti infekcije. Dali su mi 3 sata da čekam svoje trudove. Nakon tog su me htjeli inducirati,  ja sam na svoju odgovornost i neodobravanje dežurne liječnice čekala još 3 sata. Nakon tog sam im dozvolila da me induciraju prostaglandinom. Na svu sreću od toga su se primili moji trudovi, pa daljnjih intervencija nije bilo. Ali su mi po isteku 12h od prvog curenja dali antibiotik. 

Inače sam planirala ići u bolnicu tek kad krenu jaki trudovi, ali se nisam usudila čekati s tom plodnom vodom. Čitala jesam negdje u priručniku Ine May Gaskin da može proći dosta vremena od pucanja plodne vode do početka trudova i da je to ok, ali eto nisam se usudila pošto mi je prvi porod. Rodila sam u Rijeci.

----------


## micica

> Cestitam!
> Jesu trudovi sami krenuli?




Hvala,jesu poceli su nakon toga curenja kao menstrualno grcenje ali to su bili neki slabasni trudovi cijeli dan kad sam dosla u bolnicu navecer  stavili su me na CTG  stalno sam imala lagane trudove nakon toga su mi dali drip I  tako mozdra 2,3, ure I ne bi se jos porodila da ih nisam zvala sama....uf,ali glavno da je sve dobro zavrsilo nasa ljubav je tu :Heart:

----------


## Ginger

Imam pitanjce - kako znati je li pl.voda, iscjedak ili urin?
Termin mi je za 18 dana, a ovo me muci zadnja 2-3 dana
Prvo sam imala gljivice i jako obilan iscjedak - nakon terapije se znacajno smanjio
E sad, imam iscjedak sto je i normalno i uglavnom osjetim kad se spusti na gace i cini mi se da je jako obilan, al kad pogledam, vidim da bas i nije
I kad pogledam na gace, nalazi se na prednjem dijelu gacica
Medjutim, jucer i danas mi se moko pojavilo vise prema straznjem dijelu gacica, onako prema guzi
Nema toga puno, rekla bih niti pola male zlicice, i danas je sigurno bilo nakon mokrenja
Ima li tko slicno iskustvo? Moze li to biti urin ili pl.voda? I ako pl.voda procuri skroz lagano, ide li to vise naprijed (kao iscjedak kojeg vidim) ili prema guzi?
Moja ginicka je na go, a u TA bi trebala krajem slijedeceg tjedna
Ne bih htjela sad trcati u rodiliste, jer ce me sigurno zadrzati (u zadnje vrijeme zadrzavaju sve sto treba i ne treba) i ne prizeljkujem si bas porod kao zadnji put (citaj:indukciju)
Svasta sam ja tu natrekeljala pa ak me netko skuzio, nek proba i odgovoriti  :Smile:

----------


## rahela

ja sam u prošloj trudnoći mislila da mi curka plodna voda, ali nije bila
mislim da je najbolje da staviš uložak i njuškaš
ako je urin, to ćeš prepoznati po mirisu
nemoj se ravnati po mjestu curkanja

----------


## Ginger

Kak znas da nije bila?
Ma problem je sto ja jako puno tekucine pijem i puno piskim pa ni urin nema bas miris...
Mislim, vec sam i u terminu, mogu sad ici roditi, al ne zelim si bas priustiti tretman kao proslo put...

----------


## rahela

rekla mi je ginekologica nakon pregleda da nije 
a isto nisam išla odmah, nego nakon par dana, pa sam spomenula usput
svejedno stavi uložak pa njuškaj  :Grin: 

ali ako i je plodna voda, a nije neka količina, mislim da ne trebaš brinuti
pl. voda se obnavlja, a ako krene više krenut će (valjda) i trudovi

----------


## Argente

Čitala sam negdje da u ljekarnama ima za kupiti neki test za plodovu vodu.

----------


## Beti3

Ima za kupiti u ljekarni "Al-sense kit". Bar je bilo. Oko 65 kuna.

Ali, možeš i u kućnoj radinosti odrediti da li je plodna voda ili iscjedak.

Nakon mokrenja, dobro se operi i vrlo pažljivo obriši. Uzmi tamnu pamučnu krpu, jastučnicu, tamno plavu ili tamno zelenu ili nešto slično. Stavi među noge i nekoliko se puta onako snažno nakašlji, baš "iz trbuha". Ako se pojave kapljice ili nešto više tekućine, mogla bi biti plodna voda. Ako je posve suho, nije plodna voda. Najvjerojatnije nije.

Probaj više puta da budeš sigurna. U riječkom rodilištu daju antibiotike injekcijom, ako prođe više od 12 sati od dokazanog puknuća plodne vode, a ne dođe do poroda. Meni su bili dali. I još kutiju kapsula za doma.

----------


## rahela

ja ako se nakašljem imalo urin mi iscuri obavezno, tako da u mom slučaju ovo s krpom ništa ne znači

ali, možda ne bi bilo loše vidjeti po apotekama taj test

----------


## Ginger

Thnx cure!
Za potragu po apotekama nista do utorka....
Probala sam ovo sto je Beti3 napisala, izaslo je samo mrvicu gustog bijelog iscjetka, nikakve tekucine nije bilo
Ni snjofanje uloska nije pomoglo (ili jest)...nista mi nema miris...
Ma mislim da nije pl.voda, al panika svako malo radi
Nista, pratit cu i dalje...

----------


## Ginger

Danas nista niti slicno
Pazim da se dobro obrisem, vidi se samo regularni iscjedak, al pratim i dalje

----------


## twister

Ginger, ista situacija kod mene.. Mokra guza bar jednom dnevno, njuskam, pipam, nista mi nema miris mokrace. Ista situacija kad se nakasljem, samo malo iscjetka...i pritiska na dnu. Ne idem doktoru, bebine pokrete drzim pod kontrolom i pijem bas puno vode.... Nisam pametna,sta uradit.

----------


## ellica

Ja nisam uspjela naci te uloske u Zagrebu,ovaj test s krpom nije pouzdan.
Po uzv,ginekoloskom pregledu,meni su rekli da voda ne curi.Tek je amnisure test(privatno)pokazao da curi,pa drugi dan taj test u Petrovoj da ne curi.......na 25+6.
Bila sam 20 dana na promatranju,sad sam doma i umirem od straha kako god.Danas sam p29+3.
Ovo mokro prema guzi se i meni desava......
Sa mnom u sobi je bila cura kojoj je voda curila od 30.tjedna i porodili su je sa 35.

----------


## partyka

da li netko zna gdje se u Zagrebu može nabaviti amnisure? zvala sam nekoliko ovih velikih apoteka i nema nigdje

----------

